# What epoxy to use



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

What have people used to install a new transducer in the hull of fiberglass boat? I have read a bunch about not getting any bubbles in the epoxy. Just thought i would ask before going out and trying different glues. thanks for the help.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I use west system epoxy for my glass work. I started attaching a piece of white plastic cutting board on my transoms to allow me to change and relocate as time goes on. 3m 5200 is also excellent for screw holes below the waterline. Please pre-drill and lightly countersink the holes. I see so many blown out spider cracked holes in boats where people just shoot in screws. If you use either product, look at all the other screws and holes below the waterline and in the bilge. Be sure to clean them up and apply some to them. If you are going through hull, then definitely go with epoxy... If you are just screwing into the transom, I think the 5200 will be good!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I used the two part marine expoy that they sell at Lowe's. You squeeze the syringe and it shoots out proportional parts that you then mix together. I've used it for my last two thru-hull transducers with out any problems. They key is to coat the entire section of the hull and then move the transducer around a bit to get any air bubbles out. I would also recommend using silly puddy first to make sure the location gives a good reading before gluing it in place.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks will do, did it make a big difference going threw the hull?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I lost a little sensitivity buy it hasn't made a significant difference.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Through hulls are best on inboards. With twins, ther is a lot of turbulent water at the transom, so through hulls allowed me to read depth on plane. It also helps to shorten the cables. With a 33' hull I needed a set of extensions. Outboards and I/O can usually get away with transom because the props are behind the transducer. I notice no difference in performance of the unit at idle or while fishing.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

That make good sense, i was told it might help on mine because i can only go about 10mph before it gets to cluttered up. I might pick up another ducer and try the clay and see what i get. thanks dan


----------

